# Blue star blonde endler



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

In Holland I was the first one who kept the N-class blue star endlers. But nowadays, I'm also keeping the blond version of it. This concerns a hybrid but does show the right fenotype like the original blue star but not grey based but blonde based instead.

Ever since 2014 I'm breeding this hybrid strain when I got the first group of them by my fellow breeders the Raschke family from up north in Germany. 
But if I would've created them myself, I could've done it as well. For I do have the right endler strains overhere myself as well in order to recreate them. But anyways, it's their creation. And I'm grateful for that. And I myself do think that also the blond version is a really attractive endler to look at.


----------

